
Hacker News: Welcome (repost) - ColinWright
http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html
======
ColinWright
I listed these things in response to a question elsewhere[0], but I thought it
would be useful to have them in one place. Many people here registered before
the welcome message[1] existed, certainly I did, so I thought I'd gather
various bits of advice in one place.

The welcome message[1] is worth reading and keeping in mind - it tries to help
impart the intended culture of HN. I know I've fallen short of its standards
at various times, I felt a little embarrassed re-reading it.

There's obviously the FAQ[2], but that's lunk to at the bottom of most pages.

Perhaps less well known is jacquesm's[3] Unofficial FAQ[4]. It's a little out-
of-date and there are more things that now could be added, like the new(ish)
flamewar detector, but it's still useful, and it really does answer some
common questions.

What will you add to HN in 2014?

========

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6965891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6965891)

[1]
[http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

[2] [http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jacquesm](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jacquesm)

[4]
[http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ](http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ)

